# vinyl fence installation



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

How long has the fence been in? Did the brackets come loose? What kind of soil do you have? It sounds like the posts were not set deep enough or the wood inside them warped badly or the ground is soft or sandy. I installed about 25 sections of vinyl fence 3.5 years ago and they haven't budged a bit. I didn't put wood posts inside the vinyl posts. I did dig my post holes about 30" and drop some gravel inside, then plumbed the post. I filled the hole almost to the top with concrete and then poured water on it (beat mixing it by hand, but now I rent mixers). How close is that to what you did?


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

Neil_K said:


> How long has the fence been in? Did the brackets come loose? What kind of soil do you have? It sounds like the posts were not set deep enough or the wood inside them warped badly or the ground is soft or sandy. I installed about 25 sections of vinyl fence 3.5 years ago and they haven't budged a bit. I didn't put wood posts inside the vinyl posts. I did dig my post holes about 30" and drop some gravel inside, then plumbed the post. I filled the hole almost to the top with concrete and then poured water on it (beat mixing it by hand, but now I rent mixers). How close is that to what you did?



Installation is what makes materials last in the most extreme weather. There's basic guidelines when installing just about anything. But, it depends on how much more you do to make it last for where ever the location you live. Even the strongest of materials might not make a light storm. But, if correctly installed will be the only way to determine a questimate in how long things will last.

The way neil did his fence would be easy to guess why the weather will have a hard time beating up his fence.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

dedsr, what type of winds did you experience? The 130 is the max if properly installed and the ground is not saturated as it was for the hurricanes that we recently endured. Miami-Dade code for fencing in High Velocity Areas is posts every 4 ft.
Getting back to your problem. Get a 4-5 ft. lenght of PVC pipe, put a 90 deg on top and add a hose adapter. The rest will take 2 people, one strong. Hook your new setup to the hose and turn it on about halfway and start probing it down around the base of the post while the 'strong guy' lines it up and keeps it from sinking. The process is known as 'Jetting'. It will take you 3-4 posts to get the process down but once you do the rest won't take long plus you'll go back and re-do the first ones. Once you get the hang of it figure a few minutes per post.


----------

